# Georgia election



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow......Dem projected to win 1 seat and ahead in the other. Are you guys ready for Democrats to control the federal government? Will most likely be a recount in the Ossoff-Perdue election no matter which one wins initially. It will be like 2017/18 when Republicans controlled everything.

Get ready for Trump to go absolutely ballistic when Pence doesn't go along with Trump's desire to overturn the electoral college results. There will be a big time split in the Republican Party. Manchin could be the most powerful person in the country now.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So what will Dems do in the first 100 days????

How about increasing the number of Supreme Court Justices to 12?

Or making Washington DC and Puerto Rico states? 4 more Democratic Senators.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If they win both I think there will be a number of I told you so within six months. Watch the America we know go down the crapper. The stock market will plummet. You will blame covid, but Ill remind liberals that they blamed Trump. Harris will be president before 2022. Did you hear her touching story she told Lester the molester about her childhood. Turns out she plagerized Martin Luther king. nearly word for word. Funny how much her and Joe have in common. He will want to sniff her for sure.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> So what will Dems do in the first 100 days????
> 
> How about increasing the number of Supreme Court Justices to 12?
> 
> Or making Washington DC and Puerto Rico states? 4 more Democratic Senators.


And your proud of that Ken? How disappointing. They may do that, but it will be out of disrespect for this nation and half the people. You should hang your head in shame for your party if they do. You should prepare yorself for the crap show rather than petulently thumpng your chest.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You don't think the Rep would do the same if the sides were turned? Thumping my chest????what have you been doing the past 4 years. That's why I needed a break from the far right website for awhile.

I didn't say I was proud of doing those things. Just brought up some left things they might do. Probably shouldn't change the number of Justices.

But I do thing Washington DC and Puerto Rice deserve representation in Congress. No different than the rest of us.

Time to get out on the lake for some ice fishing this morning. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken if you respect the two party system its time to call your reps in Washington.

Have you been to Puerto Rico? I dont understand those Islands because when we have been on many of them I dont think morevthan 25% were working. I suppose Puerto Rico is already a huge economic drain so not much would change. Other than people that dont work love to share the money, but not the toil of others. In other words they are democrats.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Respecting the 2 party system?????Come on, your buddy in the WH is trying to overturn the will of the people by stealing an election. He has 2 weeks left. Then he will be a private citizen just like the rest of us.

I have been on many of the Caribbean islands. But not Puerto Rico. And yes the only one I have been to that seems OK is St. Thomas. But Puerto Rico deserves a chance. They have the same rights as the rest of us except having representatives in our government.

Puerto Ricans have been citizens of the United States since 1917, and can move freely between the island and the mainland. As it is not a state, Puerto Rico does not have a vote in the U.S. Congress, which governs the unincorporated territory with jurisdiction under the Puerto Rico Federal Relations Act of 1950.

Puerto Rico residents don't pay federal income tax unless they work for the US government. Even so, workers there pay the majority of federal taxes that Americans on the mainland pay - payroll taxes, social security taxes, business taxes, gift taxes, estate taxes and so on

Being a History teacher,
I seem to remember from our history something that goes like this.....

"No taxation without representation."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here are some more that could be granted statehood.....

As statehood candidates, their admission to the Union requires congressional approval. American Samoa, Guam, the Northern Mariana Islands, and the United States Virgin Islands could become states by act of Congress.

Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer said "everything is on the table" if Democrats win a majority of the Senate, including making Puerto Rico and Washington, DC, states.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was watching the news and they said many republicans in Georgia didnt show up to vote because they thought the election was fixed anyway. I feel the same about our elections. They have been destroyed and the swamp runs so deep no one will do anything about it. At 72 years old I thought I would be out of here before the democrats destroyed America. Now if I live another yesr I think I will morn the passing of this nation. China Joe can retire and take his kick backs, Carmela can take over as lresident. and Hunter Bisen can keep rapeing ten year olds. How many will march in the pedophile pride parade?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Being a History teacher,


 I noticed current history teachers dont teach how good America is, but how many bad things we have done throughout our history. Public education is undermining America. It has been doing so since the mid 1960's. Teacher attitudes changed from when I was in elementary school then highschool. I think every art and music teacher was gay. At least the biology teacher understood there was two genders.

Oh and its not like I simply pick on teachers. My brother and wife both taught, my mother taught. my mother in lae taught, my sister in law taught, my wife and I both have teaching degrees and certificates, and one grandson is just finishing his teaching degree. The college curiculum is highly biased and sends most out to be a hinderance to this country.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Being a History teacher,
> I seem to remember from our history something that goes like this.....
> 
> "No taxation without representation."


Ken,

I totally agree with this. Also about PR and DC (among others).... for them to become states they will lose so of the things they have now. Granted liked talked about is the taxation issues and what not. Control of certain things...ie: Fed's can have more free access, etc. It might not be a bad thing or a good thing for them. I just dont know enough about it. But I do know some people think just like plainsman... they will be 100% democratic. Maybe... Maybe not. But there is reasons why you dont hear of each place pushing year after year to become a state. You would think that if they wanted statehood.... you would be reading and hearing things about it yearly..... WE DON'T. Just something to think about. Again... dont know if it would be good or bad for the USA or even those places. :thumb:

Now.... this is what I will predict in the next 100 days or so by the House, Senate, Whitehouse..... I dont see them really doing anything. I will bet they will bring up GUN CONTROL, REPEAL TRUMPS TAX PLAN, GREEN STUFF, PACKING THE COURT, etc. But it wont get "rammed" thru. They will talk about it and bring it up.... but it will be talking points. Just like now when you have many Dem's in Congress that dont totally agree with green stuff, gun control, court packing, etc.

What I do see happening will be that ANTIFA, BLM, etc. Those fringe groups getting more and more "ballsy". Just like they did when they went to the home of the Representative in Washington DC and threatened his family. You will see these groups push the limits more and more. They really haven't been "stopped" at all the past 2 years or so. So they will keep going and going. Mark my word..... you will see the extreme left groups come unhinged.... they will even do it on Democrats if they don't get their way. It is what people thought would happen to the EXTREME on the right with Trump.... but that really didn't happen. You didn't see the KKK go on a war path like you do with Antifa and BLM.... you didn't see NEO NAZI groups go hog wild and loot, riot, protest, push for things... like you are seeing with Antifa and BLM.

I also do believe this is a wake up call for GOP.... and how they need to get a plan together. Trump was good for the country to show that we need a president more "country" first and he did try to work for the people. But was road blocked by everyone.... even himself with his bravado and arrogance. Which turned many away from him. It will show we need more of a central leader in both parties....Hence why the DEM thought BIDEN was the best.

The Hillary canidency was all about two things.... 1. She was in polotics for years and they thought people would just step in line..... 2. They wanted to ride the wave of the first black president and then elect the first woman president. They thought people would just do it like they did with Obama. Yes many people voted for Obama because he was Black and that they wanted to not be viewed at "racist" or they wanted to be viewed as being "progressive" and "ahead of the times". This is the sad truth about Obama being elected. If you dont think this happened then you have blinders on. Because I asked people.... why are you voting for Obama... can you tell me his platform, what he wants to do for policy and this country..... these people couldn't tell me one thing. I asked them "why" are you voting for him... they said... it is time we get a person of color into the white house. Again... if someone wants to tell me why they vote for a canidate and can say the policy they are backing and can justify it. I might disagree and think they are crazy... but at least they know or did some research. BTW... had the same convos with people this time around.... they told me they dont like Trump... I ask them what policy dont you like that he is for... silence... crickets..etc. They only say they dont like that he spouts off on twitter and how he is just an A-hole. Yep... that was about 99% of my convos with people who voted against Trump. :bop: But again.. this is off topic. But shows you how the GOP needs to find a better canidate. :thumb:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> It will be like 2017/18 when Republicans controlled everything.


I doubt it Ken. Instead of a burgeoning economy and the lowest unemployment in recent history our descent into socialism/communism will go into free fall. I fear that the US that we have known will be gone forever. The Democratic Party has been on a path toward socialism for years, there will be no stopping them now. The fact that fellow Americans are rejoicing this sickens me.

One of their first moves will be gun control aimed at total confiscation and disarmament. There is a reason Biden picked O'Rourke as his gun czar ("Hell yes, we are coming for your AR 15") They may not be successful but they will damn sure try.

But, if they are successfull, the descent into socialism will be unchecked. And that scares me, not for myself, but for my children and grandchildren.

I hope that for the sake of all of us I am wrong.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman.....good for your family being teachers. I was a teacher, my wife was a teacher, 2 of my brothers were teachers. 1 of my sisters in law was a teacher. 1 of my daughters is now a teacher. I don't think any of us were bad for our country. Education is not now or ever has been bad for our country.

Chuck......lots of truth in what you are saying. The far left will come out of the woodwork. But the far right has been let loose for the past 4 years. With a wacko as president. But now his time is at an end and the Republican party needs to move away from that far right crap.

We need to move more towards the middle on both sides. I am just afraid the Bernie Sanders wing will get to much of what they want. But some of the Trumps BS has to go. There will be lots of Presidential orders countermanding Trumps.

I really did agree with him on immigration and bringing home the military in places like Britain, France, Germany, and Japan. They can take care of there own countries.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> But the far right has been let loose for the past 4 years. With a wacko as president. But now his time is at an end and the Republican party needs to move away from that far right crap.


Ken... Please let me know of examples? Has the far right done anything like what ANTIFA and BLM have done? Just saying???



> We need to move more towards the middle on both sides. I am just afraid the Bernie Sanders wing will get to much of what they want. But some of the Trumps BS has to go.


Agreed on moving towards the middle. Like I have stated for years... NO MATTER YOUR POLITICAL PARTY YOU ARE AFFILIATED WITH YOUR VIEWS ARE IN THE MINORITY OF THIS COUNTRY. Dem's are statisticly 45% and same goes with Rep 45%... people lean those directions... with 10% middle. So yes you are in the minority. :bop:

Now what BS do you think of Trumps has to go? I know you will say TAX BREAKS FOR THE RICH... do I need to bring back the tax thread where it shows that this is false. Or how about it shows that everyone got money back and less taxes. Now what I will say about the taxes is.... we the goverment doesnt bring in the money... they can't spend it. So budgets need to be reeled in... TRUMP DIDN"T DO THIS AT ALL. :bop:



> I really did agree with him on immigration and bringing home the military in places like Britain, France, Germany, and Japan. They can take care of there own countries.


Agree 100% and the stuff he did for the Trade deals and bringing things back to the USA for manufacturing....ie: the Tax breaks you are talking about for the "rich"... it was for corporations to bring jobs back to the USA. :thumb: oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman.....good for your family being teachers. I was a teacher, my wife was a teacher, 2 of my brothers were teachers. 1 of my sisters in law was a teacher. 1 of my daughters is now a teacher. I don't think any of us were bad for our country. Education is not now or ever has been bad for our country.


My point was I know a little more than average about it and 95% of teachers are liberalbwith 50% being very extreme.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck my prediction is truth will be the first victime. Many things that are true will be called hate speech. Where my relatives are in Canada a Christian has to be careful what scripture he quotes in oublic because some will get him in jail. The Harris administration will make some speech punishable which is another form of censorship.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well.....Republicans will be between a rock and a hard spot. Who will follow the constitution or follow Trumps bidding? His wacko son is outside the WH spouting revenge to any that follow the constitution. They will campaign against anyone who does in the next primaries. Pense will follow the constitution. The last chance to overturn the election will now happen.

Republicans need to decide if this chapter of American History is over or not.

Kind of wonder what he has in store over the next 2 weeks. I look for their family to be in criminal court when he no longer has the presidency.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Crowds breaching the Capitol Building. Pipe bomb went off and shots fired.
The Civil War has begun.
We need a wall.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow! What am I witnessing on television?
Anarchy? Sedition?
What has Trump unleashed?
Change through force?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump will be proud...That crowd is larger than the big one that attended his inauguration.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Trump and his lies have caused this.

McConnell went along to long with the charade to placate trump. Ironically right before this happened McConnell was giving his speech saying it was over and the election should be certified.

I guess it will be a few more felons taken off the voter rolls.

If republican leadership would have shut down or at least publicly denounced all the falsehood they may have kept the senate.

You reap what you sew.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Lets hope nobody is seriously hurt.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Too late a women was just shot in the chest inside the Capitol.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> If republican leadership would have shut down or at least publicly denounced all the falsehood they may have kept the senate.
> 
> You reap what you sew.


WOW... blaming this on the republicans is totally false. Every Republican Senator/Congressman I follow on Twitter is dennouncing all of this and screaming for them to stop. They are not screaming... GET IN THE FACES.... BURN IT DOWN... GO LOW...ETC. YES ELECTED OFFICALS SAID THESE THINGS.

This is directly connected to the lack of action against ANTIFA and BLM over the past year or so. It gives these idiots at the capital the idea they can get away with things. It made the police not be aggressive to stop these types of things. ETC. This the direct results of this. If you dont think so... even on this forum we talked about how the right leaning people will say we have had enough... and what not.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

TRUMP IS EVEN TELLING EVERYONE TO BE PEACEFUL AND GO HOME....

yep blame a republican when they are trying to talk all of this down. uke:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Fair question...WHO ELSE are you going to blame?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

VP Mike Pence finally tweeted out for people to cease and go home.
Why is Trump not saying anything?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck Ill blame ANTIFA who begin tbis crap, especially in Minneapolis. They are not conservatives, they are liberals like you, Machi, and Ken, but like other liberals you blame people for what you do. Sure they will persecute and try prosecute Trump, but let Hillary go. Every liberal has double standards. For you to point fingers is laughable. Remember all the lies posted as fact durring the fake Russia Russia, and the Ukraine? I remember and you guys posted them. That leaves two choices, gullible or dishonest. Sounds harsh, but thats the reality. Still after dozens of wrong posts you learned nothing. You still rely on news sources that deceive you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Too late a women was just shot in the chest inside the Capitol.


Liberals will actually like this. Perhaps shot by a liberal posing as a Trump supporter. I put nothing past the crooks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Lets hope nobody is seriously hurt.


After reading all the hate and past false posts Im reluctant to believe your not thrilled.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

TRUMP DID SAY TO BE PEACEFUL AND RESPECT POLICE ORDERS.....ALONG WITH ALL OF THE REPUBLICAN ELECTED OFFICALS....

Can't blame him or them. They are denouncing all of this. BTW... the Dem's I follow on Twitter... they are pointing the fingers at Trump and other Republicans saying they need to denounce this.... So they are lying to their followers. uke:



> Fair question...WHO ELSE are you going to blame?


The idiots doing the destruction. Just because you have a "cause" or a "belief" doesn't give you the right to destroy property or harm others. The blame falls directly on the shoulders of the people doing the acts. :bop:

Like I stated.... If during the BLM riots and ANTIFA crap the elected officials for the Left would have come out and said... STOP WHAT YOU ARE DOING... this wouldn't have given these idiots a feeling they can get away with stuff. If the goverment didn't neutered the police and let them go in and arrest and stop people... during the BLM and what not... this wouldn't have happened.

Remember that some elected officials on the left came out and said.... GET IN THE FACES.... GO LOW.... BURN THE MF'er DOWN... etc. You remember this.... Also with the media calling people DEPLORABLES... RACISTS.. NAZIS... etc... remember the hate getting spewed towards the right.... Yeah... there has been about 4 years of this. It was a boiling point that was reached.

Again... I am not blaming people for this... but they need to point fingers at themselves for allowing a culture to fester and reach this point. But the true blame is on the people who are doing the acts of destruction and violence. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Like I stated.... If during the BLM riots and ANTIFA crap the elected officials for the Left would have come out and said... STOP WHAT YOU ARE DOING... this wouldn't have given these idiots a feeling they can get away with stuff. If the goverment didn't neutered the police and let them go in and arrest and stop people... during the BLM and what not... this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> Remember that some elected officials on the left came out and said.... GET IN THE FACES.... GO LOW.... BURN THE MF'er DOWN... etc. You remember this.... Also with the media calling people DEPLORABLES... RACISTS.. NAZIS... etc... remember the hate getting spewed towards the right.... Yeah... there has been about 4 years of this. It was a boiling point that was reached.


Your spot on Chuck, and its frustrating that the average liberal goes right along like lemmings. Canuck can you not see this is more blaming others for what they do. I hope they catch the guy who shot the woman for two reasons. One they deserve punishment and two I want to see what kind of animal pulled the trigger. Jnless of course it was a crazy woman going after someone with a knife or other weapon.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> After reading all the hate and past false posts Im reluctant to believe your not thrilled.


Take a hike Plainsman. The USA is imploding due to right wing conspiracy theories and the Disaster in Chief running the country.
If it is not the politicians in power who are at fault then it is you the people. Give your collective heads a shake.

The Law and Order President made sure the streets were lined with police when it was a BLM protest.
When he sets up a coup attempt on the Capitol Building, he makes sure the police are nowhere to be seen.

You have everything backwards plainsman. And you know it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am becoming aware that your as radical as Machi and ANTIFA. Violence is the liberal way. Also bearfan its not Trumps fault. Blaming others is simply makeing excuses for the real criminal. Liberals blame guns and free criminals. When we hear someone call for violence who is it? How many liberals denounce 100 fold the vioence including murdering police?

lIll make another prediction. In the next four years liberals will turn even more against Christians, even though we are told to love our neighbors as ourselves. I can only assume its becausd of the morals issue. Normalizing pedophilia gets closer every day.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Police were nowhere to be seen, get real. Even your lauded CNN were saying that security at the capital was very high with police everywhere.

As far as Trump not saying anything, he has repeatedly said, stay peaceful, and go home in peace.

It is you Canuck who is lying.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Crowds breaching the Capitol Building. Pipe bomb went off and shots fired.
> The Civil War has begun.
> We need a wall.


 Im all for that if it will keep out the Canadian couple with the dog that snuck up behind me and sunk his teeth all the wsy through my right hand. Winter in Texas a couole years ago. :******: Wouldnt tick me off so much if they didnt say naughty boy thats the second time this week.

Canuck there was two beggars in Phoenix, Arizona one on the east side of a street and one on the west side. The guy on the east side pulled in about $75 a day while the guy on the wdst sidd pulled in about $2000 a day. The guy on the east side asked the guy on the west what he was doing wrong. The guy on the west asked what does your sign say. The guy on the east said his sign saix wife and three children starving and homeless. The guy on the west said thats your problem. The guy from the east side asked the guy from the wezt side what his sign ssid. The guy on the west said my sign says I only need another $20 and Ill have enough to go bacm to Canada. :rollin:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> Police were nowhere to be seen, get real. Even your lauded CNN were saying that security at the capital was very high with police everywhere.


So the police just let those folks walk in. Maybe held the door open for them?
I watched the whole thing unfold in teal time. There were no police to be seen until half an hour after the crowd got in.

You guys are unreal. It is you I see when I watch CNN then.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> Police were nowhere to be seen, get real. Even your lauded CNN were saying that security at the capital was very high with police everywhere.
> 
> As far as Trump not saying anything, he has repeatedly said, stay peaceful, and go home in peace.
> 
> It is you Canuck who is lying.


Dont blame Canuck he thinks police have red suits and big fur caps. He didnt realize that all those blue uniforms you and I could plainly see on our television were actually police.

This actually makes me wonder if the fake news goes for camera angles to get the pictures to support their false narative.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Based on how much you bring up pedophelia makes me wonder. 
Really it does Plainsman. I will stop there before I offend anyone (else).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dont know if this photo has been altered or not.....

But the guy in yellow has a Hammer and sickle tattoo...

Who knows if he is a trump supporter or not. Again.. dont know if it is true... but look.

Edit... also if you notice the one guy has some sort of ID around his neck... maybe he claimed to be press and was let in? BTW... this isn't the first time that the Capital was "stormed"... look at antifa, BLM, etc. Many times protesters got inside the capital without anyone stopping them.

But canuck... read what I have typed about how all of the stuff that has happened has lead up to this. The neutering of the police by not allowing them to take action against any unrest. Look how leadering in washington DC... not senators or representative... the MAYOR acted during BLM rioting and protesting. Called for police to stand down. This is a direct corrolation to what is now happening. People think they can get away with anything. It is sad but true.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump just tweeted that Mike Pence betrayed him today.

Do you thing Pence betrayed Trump?

Pence and Mitchie needed to grow a pair long before today.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Trump and his family were asking for this, in their speeches and social media prior to it happening.

To give them credit for calling for peace, after they incited the violence is a joke.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Also if you dont think BIG TECH has some issues....

On twitter people have tried to share Trumps speech about go home and be peaceful... BUT TWITTER WONT ALLOW IT. HMMMMMMM..... Who is controlling our information???? oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Based on how much you bring up pedophelia makes me wonder.
> Really it does Plainsman. I will stop there before I offend anyone (else).


Ill tell you why I bring it up. Because of Epstein and Bill Clinton, and also Hunter Biden. One of Obamas appointees (can not remember but I think it was head of education) best friends started NAMBLA. That is North American Man Boy Love Association. They were angry with Hillary when she didnt invite them to the gay pride parade in New York even though they felt she supported them. Two liberal psychiatrists, one from England and one from Canada are already soeaking of pedophilia as normal. I bring it up because twisted liberals will try normalize it. First liberals want to marry same sex, they are pushing for group marriage in some places now and if you have a dog you should hide it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Also if you dont think BIG TECH has some issues....
> 
> On twitter people have tried to share Trumps speech about go home and be peaceful... BUT TWITTER WONT ALLOW IT. HMMMMMMM..... Who is controlling our information???? oke:


The information is out there and easily available. That does no good when people choose to be ignorant.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Lets not forget what happened in May....






and another






Remember POLICE WERE TOLD TO STAND DOWN.

But again.... it is all TRUMPS FAULT... and the Police... and anyone who leans to the right side of polotics.

Oh yeah... did any Dem offical come out and denounce and condemn what is in these vids I posted.... PLEASE IF YOU FIND THEM DENNOUNCING IT... Post it. I will wait. :beer:

But I can show you on twitter right now as this is going on the Republicans and the President saying... STOP.. GO HOME.. ETC.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Trump and his family were asking for this, in their speeches and social media prior to it happening.
> 
> To give them credit for calling for peace, after they incited the violence is a joke.


Oh FFS, incited the violence? That one is right out of the Dems talking points. Trump has repeatedly said that any protesting should be done calmly and peacefully, even back as far as the protests for that felon in MN.

And yeah, I think Pence betrayed Trump, McConnell as well.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Trump and his family were asking for this, in their speeches and social media prior to it happening.
> 
> To give them credit for calling for peace, after they incited the violence is a joke.


They called for protest and marching... Did they say... Burn the MFer down? did they say go low.... did they say get in the face.... etc.

NOPE... they said stand up and let your voices be heard.... Fight for the country and this election. But once the violence happened and the "storming".... they said... GO HOME... Be PEACEFUL.... I am still waiting for the many on the Left to say this about BLM riots that happened all summer and the ANTIFA crap happening in the NW.

Again... the only people to blame are the idiots destroying things. Like I stated.. just because you have a cause doesn't mean you can destroy things. But I know some of you on here wont understand this and want to say... ORANGE MAN BAD.... I am sure you were the same ones saying... IT IS BUSHs FAULT for 8 years as well. But you dont even look at the fact of what the media has done... Dem officals have done... etc. To stoke division and hate. Look at CNN MSNBC... They call all trump supporters DEPLORABLES... UNEDUCATED... RACISTS... NAZI's... etc. They have done it for 4 years. Then you see what they did during the BLM movements how they screamed about cops and force and how they need to stand down. Those same people are right now saying... WHERE ARE THE POLICE. CANT HAVE IT BOTH WAYS... :bop:

BTW... is the capital burning? Is there looting going on? As of now... the answer is NO. But we will see what happens...

BTW... Trump called in the national guard pretty quickly. :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump just tweeted that he LOVED the people who stormed the Capitol.
What a wonderful day he said. One his supporters should remember for ever.
What a nut case. LOCK HIM UP LOCK HIM UP

I just heard the woman died and the "police" are looking into it.

I will remember this day for ever. And so will all of you.

Trump has now severed the bridge with Pence. Pence now has to man up and invoke Section 25. Trump is unfit for duty. He is insane. He is a despot.

Mr. Trump should be ashamed. Defeat is a bitter pill, but the mettle of any man should be judged by how he reacts to defeat. Sooner or later, we will all be confronted by that demon.

Donald, no matter how you were treated during your tenure, no matter the fairness of your trials and tribulations, you accepted the job. With the job comes the scrutiny, and that is never easy nor fair.

Judge me not how I act in victory but in defeat.

Accept defeat like a man.

The sun will rise tomorrow.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've been fishing.....caught a bunch of nice bluegills. Missed all this. Oh well.....now we know how Trump's people act. Can't lie what's right there on TV. He caused this to happen. All blame rests on this guy.He can't be gone soon enough. This is what people will remember about this guy. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Watching CBS aren't you? He tweeted this hours ago, along with telling them to remain peaceful. This is what happens when things are taken out of context, or only the parts that meet a certain agenda are reported.

If you believe the crap our national media is feeding you, then you are the one who is insane, as well as terribly misinformed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck if you don't find that tweet and posts the entire thing I will think you a liar. Now is the time to man up and be for truth not Trump or Biden.



> All blame rests on this guy.He can't be gone soon enough. This is what people will remember about this guy.


 That's bat **** crazy Ken. Try to be honest.

I'll tell you what will be interesting. What and who was the lady shot, and what and who pulled the trigger. We know which side is violent. Kens above post is simply inciting anger with it's foolishness. It's time to act like men. The blind partisanship isn't becoming.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't know who she is, have not seen a name released yet. And I understand that she has died.

It is being reported that she was a Trump supporter, was unarmed and was standing behind a group of protesters who were trying to gain entry into the chamber. A capital police officer fired a shot through a broken window of the door a struck her.

I do not know the veracity of this report.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/0 ... -executed/


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Huntin,

That is the way it looked on television. I did not see them shoot but right after the "bang" in the background the video showed half a dozen suits standing behind cover with their guns drawn and aimed at the broken window leading into the (do you call it the) chamber or the floor where the Trump supporters (oops I mean protesters) where trying to storm in.

Plainsman I am not lying but The video of Trump has since been locked by Twitter. here are some tv versions I am not sure if these include his comments about it being a memorable wonderful day,...https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...-saying-he-loves-them-but-go-home/ar-BB1cwVxZ

https://www.forbes.com/sites/alison...ers-storming-capitol-but-tells-them-to-leave/

https://www.ladbible.com/news/news-trump-says-he-loves-protestors-but-urges-them-to-go-home-20210106


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Our media is so dishonest it is truly disgraceful.

President Trump made several tweets, before the shooting happened he had said that he loved his supporters at the capital and encouraged them to remain peaceful, he later tweeted that they should stop and to go home. I was able to grab this one before they locked his account.



> These are the things and events that happen when a sacred landslide election victory is so unceremoniously & viciously stripped away from great patriots who have been badly & unfairly treated for so long. Go home with love & in peace. Remember this day forever!


Point is, they pulled phrases from about 5 or 6 different tweets and put them together to read what they wanted to say.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just finished cleaning fish

Are you kidding me. This corrupt president encouraged this rabble to march to the capital. What the H*ll did he think they were going to do there? Hold hands and sing KUBAYAH????

This guy is the worst President in history. And it isn't close. Anyone still backing this guy.....I just can't find the right words for this mob. He has been calling for a revolt for 6 weeks!!!!The people inside needed to barricade the door and get down on the floor. 1 woman killed.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> Remember this day forever!


There it is! Thanks Huntin now Plainsman will let me live. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Trump just tweeted that he LOVED the people who stormed the Capito


 This is a lie.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Come on man! :laugh: sorry couldn't resist.

But really Canuck, picking and choosing phrases to match an agenda?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > Trump just tweeted that he LOVED the people who stormed the Capito
> 
> 
> This is a lie.


I believe it was Ivanka who had a screwy tweet referring to that and them being patriots that was shortly deleted. Trumps account is locked and a couple tweets fully removed for the possibility of inciting violence.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> This guy is the worst President in history.


Well I wouldn't go that far. I think Carter still holds that crown and I still remember the gas lines around the block because of him. Without question Trump was very conceited and never missed a chance to thump his chest. However he did a lot of great things for this country these last four years. Unfortunately because of the hate for him and the blockades by the left he had to use executive actions for most. But, since November the 3rd he has gone completely out of bounds. He'll probable be remembered for his mouth more than for what he accomplished. To bad...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You might be right about Carter being weak. But no one compares to Trump.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

4 people dead after a riot that was encouraged by a president that lost an election and can't come to grip with it. A riot that breached the capital for christ's sake.

Rhetoric matters when you are the president and the president is responsible for those that work directly for him. It's over, he is never going to be a nominee for office again. He never was fit for office as the man has no morale's or ethics and he brought in a bunch of the same and this is the ultimate result.

The president's rhetoric, his inner circles rhetoric (Rudy, Don Jr, Miller, Etc) directly resulted in what happened yesterday. Rudy calling for combat, Don Jr. calling for total war. It has been leading down this path since he lost.

He lost, he went to court and lost 61 times because there is no actual evidence that would change a single result, instead of accepting the results he continued his blatant claims that the courts rejected and continued down this path. He activated the crazies, and there are crazies on both sides, but with his conduct/tweets/speeches by him and his people he has encouraged this attack on our capitol and democracy.

I feel sorry that have bought into his continuous string of lies over the last 4 plus years, but this is exactly who he always has been. If he would have just shut up after his cases were done he may have had a resurgence in 4 years (I doubt it) but now there will not be a political party that touches him and this will be how the end of his presidency is remembered.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is what the rest of the world wants you to know...Your President is not allowed to Tweet because he is so inflammatory...but he is allowed to have the nuclear missile launch codes.

Now that is effing scary.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman you are the hypocrite. You believe every bizarre conspiracy theory out there but you have a problem believing the truth. Now that is effing scary.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> tweets fully removed for the possibility of inciting violence.


 Go home be peaceful. What moron banned this tweet thinking it would incite violence. No Ill tell you why it was banned. Anyone with half a brain knows they took the tweet off becausd they didnt want anyone to know Trump was reasonable. Some just have to strong a case of Trump Derangement Syndrome to stop for a moment and think critically.



> Rhetoric matters when you are the president


 All contribute in small ways to the perhaps worsening frey. For example look at the posts some of you have. 1500 miles away, no personal contact, no experience in law enforcement, but an insatiable bias. Look at our postd and ask who is feeding the frey, and who is putting on the brakes and asking to get at the truth? Answer that honestly. Look at party leaders and who is still allwed to riot in Seattle and other cities. Who rioted this summer and still riots?

Canuck I agree with your meme. You see gasoline doesnt sekf ignite. Its the matches in the audiance, and they came by buss escourted by police at the request of powerful liberals. This was or orchestrated. If not then we have been led to think so by all the liberal lies of the last. Wolf Wolf Wolf. Only an investigation by INDEPENDENT NON PARTISAN will ever let us believe a libersl again.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

All of you that are Blaming Trump....where were you when these people said these things.... where riots lasted for DAYS.... Oh yeah you were BLAMING TRUMP. :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> All of you that are Blaming Trump....where were you when these people said these things.... where riots lasted for DAYS.... Oh yeah you were BLAMING TRUMP. :bop:


To justify what happened yesterday, with what happened then is crazy.

Both should have been dealt with immediately along with those that fanned the flames in the background.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> To justify what happened yesterday, with what happened then is crazy.
> 
> Both should have been dealt with immediately along with those that fanned the flames in the background.


That's dirty trick bearfan. You know Chuck is simply exposing the hypocrisy not justifying. Now your coming off dishonest and trying to damage a fellow member just to win your argument. :eyeroll:

That little trick tells me your no republican at all. Sort of like the guy who wants us to believe he belongs to Q then protests with BLM and now wants us to think he is a Trump supporter storming the capitol. We know your anti Trump, but are you also pro Biden, pro Pelosi, what????? Twisting Chucks intent is just like CNN.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 4 people dead after a riot that was encouraged by a president


 Hey Mr. informed deceiver you do know three of those were a medical emergencies right?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > 4 people dead after a riot that was encouraged by a president
> 
> 
> Hey Mr. informed deceiver you do know three of those were a medical emergencies right?


Absolutely.

Would it matter if it were tear gas or bullets that caused it?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > To justify what happened yesterday, with what happened then is crazy.
> >
> > Both should have been dealt with immediately along with those that fanned the flames in the background.
> 
> ...


It wasn't pointed at anyone at all, I was agreeing with chuck and stating my opinion that those fanning the flames are guilty.

And about the guy with horns, who was at a BLM protest, but he was there as a counter protestor with a Q sign that many have conveniently cropped out on social media to claim that he was BLM and ANTIFA. That dude has 100% identified and been involved at trump campaign events. He even got pictures on his social media of him with Rudy and an OAN reporter.

You can call me whatever and you are 100% correct that I am anti trump. He is a vile, unethical piece of crap.

But I didn't know the Republican Party has made it a requirement to have zero opinion and 100% support of any of their candidates now regardless of what they do. If that is the case then I guess I have no political party anymore.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Both should have been dealt with immediately along with those that fanned the flames in the background.


So... Trump calls for be peaceful, go home, etc. Once the building was breached and the chaos began. So did he "stoke" the flames or try to put them out.... BTW... He called in the National GUARD.... asap.

The ones in the picture... kept up the rhetoric and never denounced anything, MANY STILL HAVENT, in re-guarding the riots from the summer.

You can point to Trump if you want about stoking the flames... but he also tried to put them out ASAP too. The others did not.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> To justify what happened yesterday, with what happened then is crazy.


I am not justifying anything. I am pointing out how hypicritical many people are.

If you keep reading what I have typed... I have said that those who actually commit the crimes are the guilty party. Yet people keep saying... IT IS TRUMPS FAULT... .so I bring up examples of where others "stoked the flames" and everyone was silent on this. People want to BLAME TRUMP for everything.... WHEN IT ISN"T ALWAYS HIS FAULT. Many on here during the Riots of the summer and the burning and looting.... BLAMED TRUMP. Yep... when others were "stoking" the flames. oke: :bop:

Like my predictions of what will be happening the next 4 years..... The left will BLAME TRUMP for anything that goes wrong. If the economy tanks... TRUMPS FAULT..... if investments go down... TRUMPS FAULT..... if the real estate market goes belly up... TRUMPS FAULT (btw... we are getting close to another bubble but this is with new construction and costs).... If a plane crashes it will be TRUMPS FAULT.... Just like they did for 8 years under Obama... but just replace Bush with TRUMP. Even when it was decisions that Obama made that were the reason for things going wrong.

Now I will just have to wait and see what or if anything goes wrong in the next 4 years to see if it was policy of Trump that did it or was it some other reasons. But mark my word... anything that goes wrong will be Trumps fault... anything that goes right will be Biden. But that last part is how any president will be that isn't a Dem or Rep thing. :bop:


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Many on here during the Riots of the summer and the burning and looting.... BLAMED TRUMP. Yep.


I never blamed Trump for any of the riots this last year because he had absolutely nothing to do with them. For the most part I believe it was outside agitators in most of those riots that infiltrated the demonstrators with the goal of rioting. I suspect that also may have been the case also at the capital riots. However having said that, the President has to shoulder part of the blame with his rhetoric about a stolen election. Was there fraud in this election, maybe but no one could produce stand up evidence that the courts could use. I'm just not sure it is even possible to get hundreds if not thousands of ballot counters on the same page to pull off such a stunt. For the sake of the constitution it is time to move on and make sure no such action could take place ever in our elections.

Plainsman in one post you said we need a independent consul to investigate the elections and that surely there were some that could do that. Yet you turned around in a later post in another thread and said there was no such thing as unbiased anymore. I think Muller proved the danger of appointing a special consul for anything. The way I see it is both parties in congress have morphed into nothing more than biased investigators for their own gain. Nothing gets done for the people.

BTW, The Republicans are also in bed with the rich and most are just as rich as the Democrats. They're all with the exception of a very few feed at the public trough.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> > Both should have been dealt with immediately along with those that fanned the flames in the background.
> 
> 
> So... Trump calls for be peaceful, go home, etc. Once the building was breached and the chaos began. So did he "stoke" the flames or try to put them out.... BTW... He called in the National GUARD.... asap.
> ...


Trump, and his people called for peace after the proverbial **** hit the fan.

The hours, days and weeks prior his rhetoric and those of his people/campaign was much different, which I believe caused this to happen in the first place.

To put it another way, If theoretical political figure X tells people continuously we need to go take out the opposition, then a group of his devoted supporters goes and does exactly that, then afterwards political figure X comes out and says we need peace does he still not have culpability in inciting his followers to commit an atrocity? Now this isn't a lone gunman scenario we are looking at, it was a group that was inspired and decided to riot and occupy our capital.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> BTW, The way the Republicans are also in bed with the rich and most are just as rich as the Democrats. The all with the exception of a very few feed at the public trough.


 I can agree with that.



> Plainsman in one post you said we need a independent consul to investigate the elections and that surely there were some thayt6 could do that. Yet you turned around in a later post in another thread and said there was no such thing as unbiased anymore.


 I know independent councils have accomplished little, but I said independent investigation. I'm not sure what that would look like. As far as saying there is no such thing as unbiased anymore I guess I am thinking about the news sources. Newsmax would be biased right, all the mainstream produced over 90% negative for Trump so I think it's fair to say they are all biased left.

So was Trump fanning flames or simply telling the truth? If telling the truth should he keep quiet simply because there are idiots that will hear and act? So following that no one could say anything or someone will go nuts. It's sort of like blaming the gun for killing someone.


----------

